# Beautiful Betta's



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, I decided to make a thread where you can post pics and links of the betta's that you have bred and are selling on Aquabid, Ebay, ect. I made this thrad because I've noticed alot of betta's looking for a good home and I know for a fact the people on this site would LOVE to take home these Beautiful Betta's.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Gorgeous Super Red SP Delta Betta*

This is a beautiful male Red Delta tail, asking price is 18.00. Buy it now for 18.00, All additonal information here http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1277714942


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

wow

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1277404803


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice betta, Hopefully he will find and good home thanks to this thread!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yw yeah i hope so


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1277440802

Can you say hottie?!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

can you say its closed http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1278428980


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

This one is sooo awesome!http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1277545202


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1277942031


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1277513636 I want him.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1277516285


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay! so many people are promoting the cause to help find good homes for these betta's!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1277993722


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

AureliaAurita said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1277993722


That one is so cute XD


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1277710773


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

beta novice said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1277710773


I want this one but Im low on funds.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought this was for _members _who are selling bettas theyve bred, not randoms on aquabid?


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah it was supposed to be


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Oh.....Oops.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

lol the minute I said that, BOOM! no one posts again


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Cough*I guess no one is breeding bettas at the moment.


----------

